# Anybody heard of "THE LOOK"?



## Brewzer1818 (Dec 18, 2011)

A friend of mine who has raised several GSDs, recently learned of my new pup. She proceded to tell me about "THE LOOK" she says it usually happens at about a year old. Your dog gives you this intense knowing stare. She said the first time it happened she got chills. It felt like her dog just telepathicly told her, "you take care of me, and should the time ever come, I will gladly give my life to protect yours."


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I got this look already and mine is almost 5 months and I have no doubts that even now she would attempt to do whatever she has to do to protect me. She is so loyal its insane..If anyone walks by, she comes and sits right next to me, gives a low growl/bark and will stare them down until they are out of sight..sometimes she is staring and they are about a 1/2 block down...even writing this gives me goose bumps, because I seen it in her very early on.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Attached is a picture I found that is pretty great


http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/images/attach/jpg.gif


----------



## sparra (Jun 27, 2011)

My hubby would tell you he has heard of "the look" but give you an entirely different explanation of it.......one that involves his wife....


----------



## Brewzer1818 (Dec 18, 2011)

sparra said:


> My hubby would tell you he has heard of "the look" but give you an entirely different explanation of it.......one that involves his wife....


That look I have seen. It just reinforces why dog is mans best friends.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

sparra said:


> My hubby would tell you he has heard of "the look" but give you an entirely different explanation of it.......one that involves his wife....



That was good LOL


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

llombardo said:


> I got this look already and mine is almost 5 months and I have no doubts that even now she would attempt to do whatever she has to do to protect me. She is so loyal its insane..If anyone walks by, she comes and sits right next to me, gives a low growl/bark and will stare them down until they are out of sight..sometimes she is staring and they are about a 1/2 block down...even writing this gives me goose bumps, because I seen it in her very early on.


 
Why would your 5mo puppy be growling at people who are just walking by? It appears to me that a baby like yours should be trying their best to go over and greet their new friends, at that age anyway!

Have you been able to socialize your puppy very much?

just a thought.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

codmaster said:


> Why would your 5mo puppy be growling at people who are just walking by? It appears to me that a baby like yours should be trying their best to go over and greet their new friends, at that age anyway!
> 
> Have you been able to socialize your puppy very much?
> 
> just a thought.


Really??? Just so you can rest easy.....

My dog has graduated from one puppy class, she is in her second and she is around people and other dogs daily in many different settings...she knows the difference between strangers and people she knows which I think is remarkable. Much more important here is that she reacts to me and senses when I don't feel comfortable or there is a possible danger or threat. If I wanted a puppy that would be friendly to everyone that walked by I would have gotten another golden retriever....not to mention I said a low growl/bark...nothing vicious.

just a response.


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

llombardo said:


> Really??? Just so you can rest easy.....
> 
> My dog has graduated from one puppy class, she is in her second and she is around people and other dogs daily in many different settings...she knows the difference between strangers and people she knows which I think is remarkable. Much more important here is that she reacts to me and senses when I don't feel comfortable or there is a possible danger or threat. If I wanted a puppy that would be friendly to everyone that walked by I would have gotten another golden retriever....not to mention I said a low growl/bark...nothing vicious.
> 
> just a response.


I don't know much and haven't met your dog, so please just casually listen to what I'm saying and take it with 5 grains of salt.

It is fantastic that she's going through so many classes, and gets to be in different environments. That really puts her ahead of SO many other dogs in terms of training and environmental socialization. But, growling/barking at strangers might be an issue you want to put some more thought into. They're at an age where they're just discovering their bark, their limitations, and their fears. This could be just a bark because she CAN bark. OR, this could be the beginning of reactivity to humans, fear-reactivity and a host of other issues.

I know GSDs are supposed to be aloof, independent, and alert. But they BECOME that as adults. Puppies are supposed to LOVE the world and marvel at EVERYTHING wonderful in it.

Please PLEASE tell your trainer about how she behaves with strangers, and see if your trainer has any thoughts on the situation.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Brewzer1818 said:


> Your dog gives you this intense knowing stare. She said the first time it happened she got chills. It felt like her dog just telepathicly told her, "you take care of me, and should the time ever come, I will gladly give my life to protect yours."


Actually that look means, "jerky treats. . . . jerky treats. . . . jerky treats."


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

Emoore said:


> Actually that look means, "jerky treats. . . . jerky treats. . . . jerky treats."


right! 

Whenever one of our boys is gazing at us lovingly I asked my husband what he thinks they are thinking. Not being the sap I am, he always answers "whats for lunch?" haha


----------



## Brisco_dog (Jan 31, 2012)

llombardo said:


> Attached is a picture I found that is pretty great
> 
> 
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/images/attach/jpg.gif


 
LOVE THIS! Love the breed


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

llombardo said:


> I got this look already and mine is almost 5 months and I have no doubts that even now she would attempt to do whatever she has to do to protect me. She is so loyal its insane..If anyone walks by, she comes and sits right next to me, gives a low growl/bark and will stare them down until they are out of sight..sometimes she is staring and they are about a 1/2 block down...even writing this gives me goose bumps, because I seen it in her very early on.


 
xxxxxx I am reading the situation entirely differently. I would not be encouraging or praising -- tell the dog "leave it" . She comes to you for her security. If you encourage it you are promoting her reactivity. There is NO threat , yet she perceives it -- bit of nerves there , but you can bring her to normal by helping her be normal in a normal situation. Do it the other way and you are creating a hair trigger dog . 
Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

llombardo said:


> Really??? Just so you can rest easy.....
> 
> *My dog has graduated from one puppy class*, she is in her second and she is around people and other dogs daily in many different settings...she knows the difference between strangers and people she knows which I think is remarkable. Much more important here is that she reacts to me and senses when I don't feel comfortable or there is a possible danger or threat. If I wanted a puppy that would be friendly to everyone that walked by I would have gotten another golden retriever....*not to mention I said a low growl/bark...nothing vicious.*
> 
> just a response.


That is just so remarkable and great for you.

A "LOW growl/bark" - what would this be - just a low volume? And was it a growl or a bark or maybe both? 

Are you saying that if your puppy had a "HIGH" growl/bark that would have meant that your little puppy was vicious? I suspect that that would not have been good - that your 4 mo puppy was vicious, I mean.

So it was you who felt afraid when someone happened to walk by you, right?

I think that a lot of folks would think that if a very young puppy is growling or barking at a stranger - it would certainly be a fear or poor nerves reaction; so it is great that wasn't the case with your young pup and it was that he was protecting his owner.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Keefer stares at me constantly. I think he thinks it's his job to keep an eye on me at all times. He loves his mama. :wub:

Halo will sometimes plant herself next to my office chair and attempt a vulcan mind meld, staring at me purposefully. Since she doesn't stare all the time like Keef does she must have a reason. If she doesn't need to go outside I assume it means she's hungry. If it's not close to mealtime it probably means "Ball, Ball, Ball, Ball..."


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Otto will look at me will love and joy. Like I love you mom hold me..... love me.... Pet me! With twinkling eyes.

Circe is another story she looks at me with old wise eyes (she is only 3) passion, love, a maternal look. Eyes that say I will do any thing you ask..... I'm here for you, I have eyes for you alone. Some times it creepy. In a good way gives me goose bumps. I has never had a dog look at me the way she does. I feel like she sees right through me, my soul. I'm glad you started this thread I've wonderd if other experienced this.


----------



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

You are reinforcing to your pup that it is ok to growl at innocent people. Not the best of idea. Right now your pup might be 50-60 pounds...

But what happens when the pup is 85 and lunges at the end of the leash because someone doesn't walk away fast enough.

Growling at strangers is NOT allowed AT ALL outside the home with my dog. The only exception is when I get nervous, feel like someone is following me, when I grip the leash a little tighter and keep glancing backwards...then when he growls it is OK. Because he is growling in reaction to my feelings, not because he is scared of a stranger.

I would inform your trainer of this ASAP. At 5 months, this is a sign of fear which can lead to fear-aggression. Dogs aren't protective of you at 5 months...just their toys lol At least in my experience...Experts chime in.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

llombardo said:


> I got this look already and mine is almost 5 months and I have no doubts that even now she would attempt to do whatever she has to do to protect me. She is so loyal its insane..If anyone walks by, she comes and sits right next to me, gives a low growl/bark and will stare them down until they are out of sight..sometimes she is staring and they are about a 1/2 block down...even writing this gives me goose bumps, because I seen it in her very early on.


My puppers was doing similar and I worked my behind off to get him to *not* do it anymore.  I thought it was a protective sort of thing, too, until some people on this forum pointed out to me, quite directly, that it was nothing more than fear. They were right! It sure took some time and lots of exposure, but we are light-years past that behavior now.. though I'm still on guard with some people that he randomly might bark at. Anyway, I'd suggest working on this behavior - it isn't what you think it is. 

Here's my old link, somewhat similar to what you're saying: http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...-leery-strangers-protective-young-really.html (And notice I got my feelers hurt in the thread  and got a little fussy...


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

chelle said:


> My puppers was doing similar and I worked my behind off to get him to *not* do it anymore.  I thought it was a protective sort of thing, too, until some people on this forum pointed out to me, quite directly, that it was nothing more than fear. They were right! It sure took some time and lots of exposure, but we are light-years past that behavior now.. though I'm still on guard with some people that he randomly might bark at. Anyway, I'd suggest working on this behavior - it isn't what you think it is.
> 
> Here's my old link, somewhat similar to what you're saying: http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...-leery-strangers-protective-young-really.html (And notice I got my feelers hurt in the thread  and got a little fussy...


I do understand exactly what your saying BUT my dog doesn't have that fear response...its different and I cant explain it. Don't get me wrong sometimes you don't get the bark and growl out of her, just the stare or she ignores them...like when we go walking on hikes, she is friendly and either ignores other people on the trail or she will try to approach them--depends if they are walking, walking with a dog, or jogging. We get the barks/growls when its a group of people walking--most of the time young rowdy kids or if I'm sitting on the bench at the park and she's laying by me and a jogger comes by too close, she will sit up and go into full alert. It different in every situation.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

*The point here is that I gave an "example" of what my dog has done in the past, not something she does all the time. I really don't appreciate all of the opinions that you guys are throwing out there because I didn't start a thread asking for "Help my dog growls at everyone"...that is farthest from the case, she is very well rounded, adaptable, and has a very good temperment. With that I think I will be leaving this forum and going elsewhere where I feel more comfortable.*


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

x0emiroxy0x said:


> You are reinforcing to your pup that it is ok to growl at innocent people. Not the best of idea. Right now your pup might be 50-60 pounds...
> 
> But what happens when the pup is 85 and lunges at the end of the leash because someone doesn't walk away fast enough.
> 
> ...



This is exactly what I'm talking about...I stated in an earlier post that she is reacting to what I sense or what I don't feel comfortable with...so its okay for your dog to growl in this situation but not mine..All of you really need to really learn how to read or ask questions before you respond. My dog goes to her classes and is the friendliest dog there with the people and the dogs...this whole post was taken out of proportion and I'm sorry I even responded


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

llombardo said:


> ...this whole post was taken out of proportion and I'm sorry I even responded


True. This isn't about llombardo... it's about "the look." 

The "look" I get is: PLAY WITH ME. NOW. MOM. NOT KIDDING. PLAY..WITH..ME..!!!!!!!


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

chelle said:


> True. This isn't about llombardo... it's about "the look."
> 
> The "look" I get is: PLAY WITH ME. NOW. MOM. NOT KIDDING. PLAY..WITH..ME..!!!!!!!


Exactly! llombardo will start another thread if they see it necessary.  

Titan's look is "Playtime??!?! How about the Ball.. Rope.. Bear.. STICK!?! PLEEEEAAASE!!!!" haha.. not sure if I have gotten "the look" That the thread was intially talking about but I get the looked I described... quite frequently now that we regulate playtime  hehehe.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

That look from Stark is "I love you, you are my world and I know I am yours".

That look from Zefra is "THROW THE DANG BALL WOMEN!"


----------



## Furricane (Feb 18, 2010)

Kendra has two "looks"- The first one appears anytime I go to the kitchen. It's the "Oh mighty Food God " look...I swear that's all I'm good for to her! 

The second one is when I put my running shoes on! It's the "Going for a Jog?" look, that one is normally coupled with a very adorable head tilt she throws in there to make sure she doesn't get left behind.


----------



## SamanthaBrynn (Sep 2, 2011)

We haven't really gotten "the look" yet. She's only 8 mos and is still a very goofy, clumsy pup! If I've gotten any look at all...it's the one that says RUB MY BELLYYYYY!


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

Among other looks I get from Joey, I get the "oh wow, feed me" look, accompanied by him sticking his nose in the fridge when I'm getting his meat/veggies.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

I get the "nobody loves me" look from Echo... when we're eating dinner or I'm working from home and he's being ignored, he's the saddest looking dog you ever did see....


----------



## Davey Benson (Nov 10, 2010)

Emoore said:


> Actually that look means, "jerky treats. . . . jerky treats. . . . jerky treats."


yep


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Brewzer1818 said:


> A friend of mine who has raised several GSDs, recently learned of my new pup. She proceded to tell me about "THE LOOK" she says it usually happens at about a year old. Your dog gives you this intense knowing stare. She said the first time it happened she got chills. It felt like her dog just telepathicly told her, "you take care of me, and should the time ever come, I will gladly give my life to protect yours."


This is sometimes referred as _LOOK OF EAGLES_ that some dogs naturally have. You just see it in their eyes the intensity of their soul.


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

I get the stare all day! She does this because she does not want me to leave without out her. The minute I move she is on her feet ready to follow!


----------



## TimberGSD2 (Nov 8, 2011)

Kya gives me the "look". She feels that I should never be without her, and if I had my way that would probably be true. And apparently if we are someplace and she "misplaces" me she gets another look, a panicked look until she does find me. 

TJ always had the "is it time to feed me something yummy" look. Although I had caught him looking at me with that intense, proctective look in the past.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Brewzer1818 said:


> "you take care of me, and should the time ever come, I will gladly give my life to protect yours."


I'm sorry, I get a good laugh every time I think of his. Dog's just don't think in abstract eventualities of what they will or won't do if something happens, that has never happened. If a dog has never been in a situation where he had to risk his life for yours, he doesn't even have the concept that it could happen That kind of abstract thinking happens in an area of the brain only humans possess. I love dogs as much as anyone, but let them be dogs. We can't say on the one had that they can't connect rubbing their nose in poop with the accident, and then say on the other that they sit around thinking deep abstract thoughts about what might possibly happen in the future. It just doesn't work that way.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Bianca doesn't stare at me. Based on the other methods they used I have a feeling her previous owners might have discouraged her to look in their eyes; I've had a lot of trouble getting good eye contact.

My Golden liked to look at me or other people. I wouldn't call it staring though, it was a soft look. She would look at someone who she was hoping would pet her, just sit and look up at them and if they glanced in her direction she'd wag her tail the tiniest bit. I think it may have unnerved some people though because they didn't know why she was looking at them!

Ginger had gorgeous eyes and I loved looking at them. They matched her "red" fur:









(her fur doesn't look very red here because this was when she was older and her face had turned mostly white)


----------



## sashadog (Sep 2, 2011)

The only look I get from Sasha is the intense training look so that I'll throw her toy... She'd probably put up her best "protection" front if I was in trouble, at least as long as a squirrel didn't run by or it wasn't a scary trash bag trying to attack me...


----------



## Clyde (Feb 13, 2011)

I like to think this is a pretty "bad ass" look although it is directed at the water hose


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Clyde said:


> I like to think this is a pretty "bad ass" look although it is directed at the water hose


How cute!

Looks like the look mine gives me when I tell him something that he doesn't want to do!


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

Glock has several "looks". There is something about his amber eyes against his black face... I have gotten comments that he has a wolfish gaze, that there is something human about his eyes, that he looks like he is going to eat the person, that he looks like he is pleading, etc. Lol he has very expressive eyes.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

This is Keefer's "look":


----------



## gewaltiger Sturm (Jan 25, 2012)

llombardo said:


> Attached is a picture I found that is pretty great
> 
> 
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/images/attach/jpg.gif


I have this picture on my desk top!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

This is Kacie's look:








Poopy dogs look:








Karlo when he's on his crack look(teaserball=crack)








Onyx don't mess w/my cuz look:








Karlo's puppydog face look.....


----------



## Clyde (Feb 13, 2011)

The wrinkled eye brows sad puppy look is so cute!! Why does it seem like that look always involves snow in the background? My guy does it to and I have seen pics of his dad in the snow with the exact same look.


----------



## Clyde (Feb 13, 2011)

I thought this series of looks from a photo shoot I did with my dogs and my friends dogs was pretty funny.

























And the I can't believe you wrapped me up like a Christmas present look.....


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

This is "the look" I used to get from my terrier:










I'll call it the OMGTHATSMINEIWANTITNOWMINEMINEMINE look. 

Yeah he got kinda a crazy look in his eye if you had something he wanted...all that terrier tenacity.

Another variation:











Don't worry, he didn't always look like that:











His "sad puppy" look:


----------



## sashadog (Sep 2, 2011)

I love all these pictures!!  So fun to see everyone's pups!!


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

Clyde said:


> And the I can't believe you wrapped me up like a Christmas present look.....


this one made me laugh so hard.


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

"I believe that Bacon is in order here. Yes, I am certain that Bacon is to be had in my near future...you agree yes?"


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

Prime has a perpetual look 


"always got your back, mom"









"you keep fishing, i'll keep looking out for you"









"you are my world"









"please don't leave"









"This is my human, i keepz her safe"









now i'm not quite sure what look is going on here...









this is familiar


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Throw it. . . throw it. . . throw it NOW!


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

I'm coming to get you!!! He still has the same look when he runs like this.









See!









Hi Mom!!!


















This is akin to the, is he going to eat me look?


----------



## billsharp (May 3, 2011)

That's the first "look" I thought of, too. Pavlovian response?


----------



## Brewzer1818 (Dec 18, 2011)

Wow, guess I opened a can of worms with this thread. I was just wondering peoples thoughts. Since my girl is sixteen weeks old, the only look I get right now is "if you so much as move. I will bite your ankles."


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Brewzer1818 said:


> Wow, guess I opened a can of worms with this thread. I was just wondering peoples thoughts. Since my girl is sixteen weeks old, the only look I get right now is "if you so much as move. I will bite your ankles."


Heh! Heh! Heh!


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Brembo, your titling of Keefer made me LOL. 

MustloveGSD's, your dogs are awesome. That last one with the dobie and the food bowl..... ♥♥♥

Emoore, they are GORGEOUS!! 

Idahospud, what I said to Emoore. Glock is stunning. I think he should come back up to Idaho...I live only 10 miles from the Idaho border.


----------

